
FBI violated Americans’ privacy by abusing access to NSA surveillance data - alphabettsy
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/8/20905678/fbi-violated-americans-privacy-rights-court-ruling-fisc-surveillance-nsa
======
Porthos9K
J. Edgar Hoover would have approved. The FBI is still doing things _his_ way.

------
spsrich2
wow, that's really amazing. I'd never have thought that the FBI was violating
my privacy

